# "Fish of the Month" - Snapper



## spooled1

Name/UserName: Dan/ Spooled1
Where I fish: Norther NSW
Area I fish: Open waters, reef systems with broken edges, rubble areas 8-15m deep
Rod/Reel I use: (Due any day) Custom Dakau yak snapper SP flick stick. 6' composite with a soft taper at the tip and really fast lower two thirds. Very cheap 2500 series reel with beefed up drag running 20-30lb braid and about 2m of 40lb leader.
Hard Body Lure/Soft Plastic: Both. Rapala deep taildancer and soft baits 1/6th-3/8th oz
Bait I use: Live slimey or yakka, occasional pillies
Technique: Line up on a drift, cast and retrieve SP's ahead while dragging a set bait behind. Locate the strike zone then tighten up on it with concentrated drifts.
My hot tip: Fish when the water is moving, find the right tide for your area and fish the drop offs.


----------



## Kalgrm

Name/UserName: Kalgrm
Where I fish: Cockburn Sound, Perth metropolitan area, WA.
Area I fish: Semi-enclosed bay, gravel patches and rockwalls, 8-15m deep
Rod/Reel I use: Abu 6500hcl and Abu 5600 reels, loaded with 6kg braid. Rods are cheap: Silstar Power Tip 6-8kg, 7' long, and Abu Garcia Muscle Tip 6-10kg, 5'6"
Hard Body Lure/Soft Plastic: Prefer the Halco Scorpion 150mm 8m+ diving lures in "Flamin' Hot or Red on white colours.
Bait I use: None (I've just started downrigging, so this may change to live herring, yakkas and gars.)
Technique: Trolling over prospective areas at 3.5 to 4km/h, keeping an eye on the sounder. 
My hot tip: Use the big lures to catch the big fish. 150mm lures rarely take any fish less than 60cm long, with 85% of my catch being longer than 74cm.


----------



## ArWeTherYet

patwah said:


> AWTY's consistent catches


Pfffft....Mr inconsistent this year. 

Name/UserName: awty

Where I fish: Redcliffe, Moreton Bay and sometimes far north NSW

Area I fish: everywhere. I move around alot and catch fish in water from 1mtr deep to 10mtrs

Rod/Reel I use: Stradic 1000 3lb&6lb, 2-4kg rod, for when I'm feeling game. Certate 2000 10lb 2-4kg rod, for plastics. ABU revo inshore bait caster 8lb, tcurve, for trolling lures. ABU 6500 c4 20lb bait caster, tcuve, for live baitin (I like reels that have a star drag so I can continually adjust the drag, without getting my hands in the way of the line......never thumb the spool.

Hard Body Lure/Soft Plastic: blades, lipless cranks, HB's hard bodies that dive from 1mtr to 6mtrs, soft plastics gulps work best for me. Still havent managed one on a spinner bait yet.

Bait I use: Live bait (whiting, silver bidies, poddy mullet, pike) dead bait same as live plus pillies and squid.

Technique: lots of different techniques, always changing. Ive caught them while paddling at 5kms/hr while trolling a surface lure as well as have them hit lures that have been stationary for over 1 min.

My hot tip: fish light and go often. The lighter the line the more hits your going to get, although you will lose a few. The more you go fishing, the more you learn, move around and try different spots, Snapper move around heaps. Chat to the blokes who regularly fish the area.

And most important of all, if your fish in highly fished areas, dont take more than your family can eat, snapper doesnt freeze well and friends and relatives can get there own. ;-)


----------



## mattyp

Name/UserName: As Above :? 
Where I fish: PPB Melbourne
Area I fish: Mornington/Mt Eliza, Seaford, Black Rock
Rod/Reel I use: Okuma Trinnis 7', 5-8kg, stick matched with Daiwa Tierra 3000 running 15lb braid and about 2m of 30lb Jinkai leader.
Hard Body Lure/Soft Plastic: Favourite HB is Rapala Deep Taildancer. Also Rapala Xraps 15-20's. Berkley 6" Grubs in the soft plastics.
Bait I use: Very very rarely but if i would - fresh Calamari or Silver Whiting.
Technique: For the HB's I add a No. 3 ball sinker threaded on the leader with the line looped once through sinker enabling the sinker to be at adjustable
lengths from the lure. Ideally set at about 4' (1.2m for the young bucks) in front of lure. Trolling along at an easy pace (walking pace) with about 30-40 metres
of line out in anything from 8 - 16 metres of water.
My hot tip: I like to change trebles to single hooks on my HB's, I find it to be a better hook up rate.


----------



## grinner

the snapper, remember the words of the great rex hunt.... its no good being where the fish aint.

unfortunately unlike the bream, whiting and flathead the snapper can be a bit unpredictable .maybe thats fortunate for the snapper as it keeps the commercial guys away (as does the snags)

1 the first point is the there are probably different techniques for shallow or deep hunting.
most yak fishos probably target them in moreton bay in 4 to 6 m of water but if youre very stealthy you could target them in much less (purpose built fishing for a quiet yak).

2 the snapper has big eyes and great vision and for this reason likes to hunt in times of low light. dawn would be the go in the middle of winter preferably. eeek, thats just plain mean of the snapper.

3 the snapper can be finicky or aggressive. if finicky, fish as light as possible. so try the following. a good quality braid or low stretch , low memory mono. good quality leader and as slow a drift as possible. this allows lures to get to the bottom as naturally as possible. probably a style where a sea anchor comes into its own.

4 rod thich in the butt, skinny up top

5 reel good drag

6 like there cousin the bream, the snapper will eat anything but i imagine most guys will be using big plastics and deep diving hardbodies. i agree, rapala lures and a 5 to 6 inch pillie look alike plastic.

7 now the point which gives me mixed feelings.
if you really want to slaughter the snapper. save up and buy the most expensive fish finder, gps unit you can lay your hands on. if ever there was a fish technology looks set to destroy its old mr knobby.
as i said at the start , finding the fish is what its all about.
the grinner used to go snapper hunting in stinkers and was amazed when good sounders first came out , just how much you MUST be on the right spot to catch snapper. anchoring or drifting 30 m away from a bombie is a total waste of time. 
for total annihilation mode , i would recommend quietly finding the fish on a ledge or structure, adjusting your drift for the current and wind (and deploying sea anchor). deploying lightly weighted plastic to waft down towards the fish. mr snapper will see it silhouetted in the early morning sun and rise to smash it on the drop. hook him up and fight him patiently.

i am sure yak fishos will be responsible and only take 1 or 2 as paul said.

a word of caution, as technology improves, snapper will come under increasing pressure. thank god they arent warm blooded or lowrance would probably have a thermal scanner by now.

boat fishos can be absolute d*ckheads and its one of the reasons i retired from that side of things.
i have seen guys catch their bag and then continue fishing , throwing 45 cm snapper overboard as they upgrade to a 50 cm model.an absolute disgrace
grinner will not associate with this mentality. some moron showed me a haul of about thirty caught off moolooloba as well as a cod bigger then he was. he photographed them for bragging rites and then chucked them back with swim bladders the size of footballs.

hoping akff members can set a good example in this regard. we are currently going thru a golden age due to electronics and plastics but me fears this may be a false dawn.

finally the biggest snapper i ever saw caught was caught on a legal live whiting. a well rigged whiting head is also a bait that only the big snapper can take (or a noah)

oh , i also should mention that like matty, i like the adjustable sinker near the top of the leader

cheers pete


----------



## GregL

Name/UserName: GregL/Smeg/Greg/Craig ;-) 
Where I fish: Ulladulla/Depot/Durras and more secret spots to come....
Area I fish : 2-12m reefy surf breaks
Rod/Reel I use: Ian Miller Custom Beast Buster (3-6kg), Berkley Diablo (6-10kg), Tica Extreme (8-15lb)/ Daiwa Sol 2500 (10lb braid), Daiwa Team Advantage 2000 (8lb braid), 20lb Flurocarbon Leader.
Hard Body Lure/Soft Plastic: Yep, both. 5" Gulps, Squidgy Pro Flicks, Exudes, Powerbaits, and a few others. Go the Gulps though - for me, they have been outfishing the others by 10 to 1. X-Raps are my go to hard bodies, but most of my fishing is with sps.
Bait I use: None yet, but when I get around to it, I will be hanging a live pike/ slimey/ squid out the back in the future.
Technique: Two rods at once. Cast one, put it in the RAM tube, leave bail open, repeat with other rod and put in the other RAM, retrieve first rod, cast and so on. Two rods is a great advantage as you can use different sps and get an idea of what is working and what isn't. Keep the drags fairly heavy too. Its fun seeing the fish take screaming 50m runs, but its not fun when they reef you and bust you off. :? 
My hot tip: OK, so here's a couple. 
- Fish the drop only. The snapper are consistently taking it on the drop - you'll get the odd one on the retrieve, but I never bother hopping the lure back. I just cast, let it sink, then rip it back and cast again. There's no working of the sp, like normal (unless you want pike/sambos etc), so imo there is no real need for a rod with a soft tip when targeting snapper - hence my rods are pretty stiff through to the tip, so when you do hook up in such shallow water, you've got the advantage of being able to put plenty of pressure on the fish straight away to get them up away from the reef. A powerful, stiff rod, will also help you get your lure back when it gets snagged on weed.
- I use nothing heavier than 1/8th jig head - in fact I have been filing the jig heads off (just leaving the grub holder), and as such my jigs weigh only about 2 grams :shock: . Keep in mind that the sp weighs a bit and when you're fishing in shallow water its only going to take a few seconds (about 10secs or less) before the sp is going to be on the bottom and possibly in the weed or down between the rocks and out of view. 
I've also been experimenting with reshaping jig heads to get them to fall horizontally rather than vertically - so far things are looking very good, and I have a few other ideas that I will be working on over the next few months. I have also been using strips of surfboard foam on the hooks to slow the sink rate - and that has been working a treat too. 
- A drouge on an anchor trolley is critical when using SPs. Sure you can fish with sps without one, but seriously, if you're not using one then you're only half cooking the cake. 
They also will help in fighting big fish that are just going to drag you around.
- A good GPS and sounder is going to make consistent catches much easier. Its easy to think that because you're fishing so close in, that a GPS isn't necessary. I beg to differ. On one reef I've been hitting, nearly all the fish (over 20) have come from the same area that is about 30x30m. Outside that area and its been dead. You'd be surprised how easy it is to be off the mark when taking bearings from the land when you're very close in. Have the GPS in sight all the time - not in your pocket where it gets checked every 10minutes - mount it in front of you so you know whats going on at all times. The best thing I've done to my yak has been mounting the Navman 5507 on the sail mount (see 'Upgrades to Smegs Revo' in the Rigged Kayaks section). Having the large bright screen has been awesome. Use the sounder to keep an eye out for sandy patches and the drop offs and other good looking bits of structure.
- Traditionally low tide is the favourite tide for the local snapper fishermen - and in my experience that does seem to hold true - however, I have been catching snapper at all times of the day and tide. The 11lber I got the other day came at about 1pm (mid rising low to high tide). I've got a few very early in the morning, but really I haven't found the need for super early starts. There are fish around all day long, so if you've only got a bit of time in the middle of the day, its still worth heading out.

Anyway, thats how I'm doing things down here on the South Coast and so far, the changes I have made to my tackle and technique since starting out chasing snapper have only been improving my success. I hope this will help a few of you increase your catch rates too. Good luck.
Smeg


----------



## LoboLoco

All that I would like to contribute is that snapper love squid! Squid lures, if worked correctly are deadly, however they require a lot of skill from the angler. And I DONT mean the gulp squid! those things have no action are are just a bit of scented plastic, thats not to say that they don't work. Having said that, just simply drifting sp down is a good wat to entice a snapper. (as already mentioned) I have found that snapper prefer a 'dead' or very near dead plastic as opposed to a fast worked plastic & twitching a plastic as it sinks downwards, with progressively less agressive twiches as it gets deeper, seems to entice a hit when it is quiet. I have also noticed that snapper will smash a v slowly trolled hard body, especially when you are near stationary.

Cheers


----------



## ratfish

Name/UserName: Shaun /Ratfish

Where I fish: Bellarine, VIc

Area I fish: Corio Bay through to Indented Heads

Rod/Reel I use: shimano raider with penn ixorne 6lb mono & 7ft graphite with shimano seido 1000 4lb braid 6lb fluro leader

Hard Body Lure/Soft Plastic: Both. Rapala or reasonable imitations in a red head and at the moment loving damiki armor shads, going to try some hollow bodies next time i'm out

Bait I use: servo pillies, fresh squid

Technique: Set up drift along known mark with sea anchor deployed (missing my gps on the new yak) i trail a bait behind whilst flicking an sp ahead as i drift, don't work the sp to much find the majority of hits are on the initial drop

My hot tip: Fish light, then fish lighter again unless you're in arno then bring out the big sticks


----------



## .329

I'm not the most consistent catcher, but I'll put up what I know...

Name/UserName: itchyant

Where I fish: Southern NSW

Area I fish: Close into the headlands

Rod/Reel I use: Med weight 7' Daiwa Teirra (8-14lb), 2500 Daiwa Sol, 10lb Super PE, leader 10 to 20lb

Hard Body Lure/Soft Plastic: Soft plastics, faves include squidgy flickbaits in 110mm & 145mm. A great lure for pan sized snaps has been the 3" slider grub in green/black core. Jigheads 1/4oz to 1/2oz.

Bait I use: I'm one of the new age snapper fishing who only use SPs...

Technique: Casting ahead on a drift, long lifts and watching the line on the drop. Also have a slider 3" grub dragging along behind in a second rod most of the time.

My hot tip: Read the other blokes tips - they are sure to be better than mine!


----------



## yakfly

Name: Dave/Yakfly

Areas fished :Brissy River,Pumicestone Passage,Moreton Bay

Gear used : Lures/Jigs 2-4kg 6'6 rod 1000-2000 series reel loaded with 3kg Fireline and 4ft 10/12lb hard mono leader
Fly 7-8ft 8wt rod (Sage smallmouth,Gold Cup Extreme),graphite or hard anodized large arbour reel (Sage,Zone)
with either a type3 intermediate or full-sink shooting head line depending on the tides/current
tippet size is usually round 10/12 lb also.If going out the front of Bribie Ill upgrade to a 10wt in case the
longtails are around
Bait :dont fish much with bait but generally try and use whats present or available in the area at the time.Ive caught them on
yabbies,prawns,herring,hardiheads,mullet

Lures : Have dabbled in the past with SPs (mainly 4inch powerbaits in pumpkinseed,smelt,watermelon) these days am playing around
with blades,hardbodys and jigs (bucktail or fly materials)
Current favourites are the Halco Scorpions,Nilsmaster Stalwarts and MicroMullet.
Flies : Patterns used range from clousers,toads,crab and shrimp patterns to deceiver and whistler style flies

Techniques : The one piece of vital equipment used for me is the sounder.By knowing the bottom structure and depth
I will either troll the HBs along or over the dropoffs and rubble patches.In the passage I will use a lure
that runs very close to if not along the bottom.the strike can vary from a few bumps to a fullblooded
smash.
Flies and jigs will either be dead drifted along current lines,dropoffs and rubble patches although at times
when the fish are chasing bait (usually around sunset) I will work the edges of the bait schools
Takes can be subtle with the line suddenly speeding up as you feed it out,a few taptaptaps or just
the outright smash and grab with the bumping run

Im a bit a bit spoiled in that here on Bribie there is always somewhere to fish even in 20knot winds with some of my best fish
coming in high winds and driving rain.Tides and moon seem to play a big part in this area with better catches on the full or new moon


----------



## AJD

Name/UserName: Allan/AJD
Where I fish: Moreton Bay - usually Wellington Point
Area I fish: Reef systems and their associated drop offs usually fish only in 2 to 8 meters of water
Rod/Reel I use: a couple of 6 foot 2 to 4 kg spin sticks matched with Sedona 2500 reels. 6 to 8lb fireline and 8 to 10lb leaders.
Hard Body Lure/Soft Plastic: Both. But usually smaller 3 inch SP stick baits in a silver colour
Bait I use: Live hardiheads or herring + fresh calamri heads
Technique: Prospect around with the SP's while dragging a squid head behind. Once a good fish is landed drop the anchor and lay out 3 lines with baits on. This normally scores a couple of fish from the school.
My hot tip: Darkness is your friend. My best catches have come in the dark. Particularly because I fish the shallow reefs and when the water is clear the fish can be spooky.


----------



## AdrianK

grinner said:


> 7 now the point which gives me mixed feelings.
> if you really want to slaughter the snapper. save up and buy the most expensive fish finder, gps unit you can lay your hands on. if ever there was a fish technology looks set to destroy its old mr knobby. a word of caution, as technology improves, snapper will come under increasing pressure.


Grinner, you raise some interesting points that have also crossed my mind more than a few times. In addition to the factors you raised, forums, while providing invaluable information the vast majority who think in terms of sustainability, also unfortunately offer where-to-find quick tips for the occasion rogue to harvest the waters (I've seen guys on Ausfish posting photos of bagging out 5 or 6 days in a row, and others alluding to treating baglimits as guidelines rather than rules). It would be a shame to see improving technologies and communication channels collapse the inshore snapper stocks here.
Do you think a brief closed season around spawning time might be worthwhile to offer snaps some respite when they are most vulnerable? (I know I'm digressing from the tips nature of this thread.

My experience in Moreton Bay is that summer with less clear water seems to work better. almost any plastic from 3" to 5" seems to work in close - I like 4" minnows in Gulp (nuke chook is good) or Powerbait (Pearl Watermelon) as allrounders. Also, Gulp shrimps (3" at or before dawn, and downsize to 2" once the sun gets higher).
I like using bream weight gear for snappers for fun, and find 10lb leader gets a lot more hook-ups than heavier approach - more than making up for the occasional mugging by Mr Sweetlip.


----------



## grinner

AdrianK said:


> grinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 now the point which gives me mixed feelings.
> if you really want to slaughter the snapper. save up and buy the most expensive fish finder, gps unit you can lay your hands on. if ever there was a fish technology looks set to destroy its old mr knobby. a word of caution, as technology improves, snapper will come under increasing pressure.
> 
> 
> 
> Grinner, you raise some interesting points that have also crossed my mind more than a few times. In addition to the factors you raised, forums, while providing invaluable information the vast majority who think in terms of sustainability, also unfortunately offer where-to-find quick tips for the occasion rogue to harvest the waters (I've seen guys on Ausfish posting photos of bagging out 5 or 6 days in a row, and others alluding to treating baglimits as guidelines rather than rules). It would be a shame to see improving technologies and communication channels collapse the inshore snapper stocks here.
> Do you think a brief closed season around spawning time might be worthwhile to offer snaps some respite when they are most vulnerable? (I know I'm digressing from the tips nature of this thread.
> 
> My experience in Moreton Bay is that summer with less clear water seems to work better. almost any plastic from 3" to 5" seems to work in close - I like 4" minnows in Gulp (nuke chook is good) or Powerbait (Pearl Watermelon) as allrounders. Also, Gulp shrimps (3" at or before dawn, and downsize to 2" once the sun gets higher).
> I like using bream weight gear for snappers for fun, and find 10lb leader gets a lot more hook-ups than heavier approach - more than making up for the occasional mugging by Mr Sweetlip.
Click to expand...

i dont think yak fishos do any harm at all, and to be honest most inshore reefs are fairly hard hit already. i think the blokes going offshore picking off schools in 60m of water are the danger and the electronic age has made the stock out there at risk.

from my understanding the big snapper only come in to the inner areas to spawn. now a closed season (like for the tailor on fraser) is a good idea but its really penalizing the blokes with yaks and small tinnies whilst the cowboys in their big muscle boats will continue the offshore slaughter. personally. like jew, i think we will probably get down to a bag limit of 2.
also raising the size limit seems unfair on the in shore fellas. personally i would tend to go like flattie and make all the big ones go back (they probably dont taste any good anyway). still doesnt solve the problem of deep sea sounders as the swim bladder issue and the number hammered by sharks on the way up makes this a not very sensible form of fishing

cheers adrian pete


----------



## yakfly

word is there is a closed season coming in next year and the size is going to go to 40cm,not sure how long or when yet.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Shufoy

Name/UserName: _Shufoy_, Brett.

Where I fish: Cockburn Sound, Perth. Yes, it sounds like a bad hangover from Thailand, but in actual fact it's a primary Pink Snapper nursery for SW WA, and an Industrial hub and Wharf area also.

Area I fish: Droppoffs on a sandy seagrass plateau, ringed by an island and the mainland. The dropoff areas expose limestone outcropps, which over time detiorate to broken rubble, with seagrass and sand surrounds.

Rod/Reel I use: Fave's are Twinpower 5000c and Nitro Magnum Butt, 20lb Mainline braid, 20lb fluro leader. Tyrnos 10 and Shimano Beastmaster rod, 20lb multi-colour Braid and 30lb fluro leader, trolling outfit.

Hard Body Lure/Soft Plastic: Both. Best success has been hardbody lures, 125-150mm deep divers from 5-8m. Halco Crazydeeps, Predatek Vipers, Classic Rob Gadens, Eco Gears. The best are the cranking lures, like anything a Barra would go for. Slow, heavy on the wobble and loud rattle's. Metallic colours with black vertical lines, redheads are a fave. Soft placcies are 100mm Squidgie Shads, tomato a fave flavour, or pilchard colours. All gulp chicken flavours, Nuc Chook the old fave in 5" Jerk Baits.

Bait I use: With bait best i've found are scaly mackeral, with yakka's a close second.

Technique: For hardbodies, slow and close to the structure, with a second lure at midwater. Occasional pauses can tempt timid fish, and the floater left to slowly float to the surface! Baits, lightly waiter whole fish baits, on snelled 5-6/0's. Circle hooks work well also. A good berley trail can be the key to holding a school in place, or attracting one, with varied bycatch. Cubed mulies a fave, with pellet berley! Soft placcies best cast and let sink, with nice light Jig head that just sinks the placcie to the bottom. Often gets hit on the drop, gentle jerk actions may be applied after landing on bottom, if no hits. Paddle Tails i like to let drop, and do very ocasional jerk and sink style action.

My hot tip: When you see snapper on the sounder, fish in mid water often indicates a lazy school, that isint feeding. In this case lures are more often attacked out of predatorial behaviour, or just plain being annoying. Often the lure in midwater that goes straight thru them. When you see snapper on the bottom, it often means they are activley feeding, and more likely to hit a bait or soft placcie. Much more voracious in there appetite!









_Cockburn Sound Pinky on one of my favourite lures._


----------



## grinner

that is a hot picture brett, worthy of a cover of a fishing mag.


----------



## Game fisher

I am no snapper expert, and don't deliver constant catches, and haven't had any help from a fish finder. I have only got a ff in the last month. I can only comment what I have done.

*Area I fish*:Open waters: 10-20m, reef systems with broken edges, rubble areas/ beds. I determine this by looking at the ocean wave patterns.
*Line I use*: Mono 30lb and 40lb Flurocarbon leader. 
*Hard Body Lure*: Cheep $2-6, imitations in a red head.
*Bait I use*: Try and use what's present or available in the area at the time. Have caught 2 snapper (84 + 84cm) at Sawtell and 2 snapper at Broughton (96cm) all on Live slimey and Circle hooks.
*My hot tip*: 
-Read all the AKFF members hot tips, they are all true. Now you should implement each hot tip.
-Know what the weather forecast is going to be, and own safe limitations.
-Tides and moon seem to play a big part in this area with better catches on the full or new moon.
-I believe the lighter the line the more hits you will get. Why don't I go lighter? _I leave the small stuff for Mr Fault_, and only target the monsters, hoping to get a king or tuna coming past. But I must admit, that I am going to take my flick-stick with lighter gear and experiment with different SP techniques. I will have to rely on my fishing buddies to show me how it's done.
-Maintain your equipment regularly. I spend 4 - 8 hours planning, checking and packing my equipment for one trip.
-Know your tackle safe limitations.
-Know the area where you are targeting.
-Prepare / expect for the unexpected, and always take your safety gear with you.
-Have fun and give a lending hand, even if it is giving your mate 5 slimies because he hasn't caught any. I enjoy the day much more, if one of us at least catches something. Or better still if we all get a feed for home.
-Mental / positive thinking and persistence.

Regards
Louis


----------



## Shorty

User name Shorty.

Area fished,,Cockburn Sound Perth.

If fishing at night make sure you have adequete lighting for your kayak , a good headlamp is a must and make sure you are familar with the area ,,i use fresh bait at night,,favorite is fresh squid but any firm bait is good as the pickers don't destroy it,,my best Snapper fishing has been at night up till 11 pm,,these days i prefer to troll in the day time using RMG (Halco) Crazy deeps in 125 and 150, i always use "Norman lures Magnum speed clips" for super fast and easy changing of lures.


----------



## theclick

Name/UserName: Andy (theclick)
Where I fish: Southern Moreton bay
Area I fish: Drop offs, shallow reefs, rubble areas.
Rod/Reel I use: Various - 1500 sized shimano reels matched with 2-4kg rods. Sometimes move up to 4000 sized reel with a penn pinpoint 3-6kg, for where there is dangerous structure.
Hard Body Lure/Soft Plastic: Primarily soft plastics. Including 4" powerbaits (pearl watermellon and pumpkinseed), 3 and 4" guzzlers in radioactive rooster colour.
Technique: Cast and retrieve. Cast into the drift, let it drop to the bottom, leave for 5 seconds, twitch, repeat. Sometimes run the lure behind the kayak when the winds are of issue, but requires additional line and a lure which gives itself action. When using hardbodies, I use 3-4m divers.
My hot tip: Fish anywhere but where I fish (they swim away)


----------



## slider65

Name/UserName: slider65 (chris)
Where I fish: Southern Moreton bay
Area I fish: shallow gravel beds (average depth 1-4metres) with a gradual drop off.
Rod/Reel I use: Heartland XA 2500 with Heartland 6-10 pond 7foot rod 3kg braid. Heartland XA 2500 with Heartland 8-14 pond 7foot rod 4kg braid.
Hard Body Lure/Soft Plastic: Primarily soft plastics. Including 65-85mm squidgy fish(killer tommato and silver fox), 4.0cm-6.5cm vibes and blades(Strike Pro Cyber Vibes 4.5, River 2 Sea Glassie Vibe 50, River 2 Sea Diver Vibe 65).
Technique: I tend to fish at night when there is a new moon as they seem to like these shallows area when there is no light( i like to be back at ramp just as it is getting light). And around the top of the tide.
Drift along the gradgual dropoff casting up into shallower water and use a slow jig retreave.
Advantage of fishing these areas is grassy sweetlip are a welcome and tasty by-catch.


----------

